# Am I Obsessed?



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

My DW thinks I am nuts... following what will likely be the last long camping trip of the season we conducted a full clean inside and out... much like when I clean the car... I always "tire shine" the tires on the camper... pls tell me that I am not the only obsessed person out there....

Scott


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Inside and out after every trip, every time.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Inside and out after every trip, every time.


Do you "tire shine" the tires after every trip?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Obsession is good.









Walter


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good maintaince is a habit all of us should live with.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If that's what you enjoy doing, then go for it. If you do it because you feel the compulsion you have to.......... then seek help











> Good maintaince is a habit all of us should live with


Maintenance and cleaning.........two different things, our vehicles are very well maintained, just not always spotless.









I clean the outside of ours 3 or 4 times during the season. DW cleans the inside before we go out camping. We've got a lot of different things going on and don't always have the time to clean the trailer when we get home.

Mike


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Keeping her clean is the best thing you can do to help keep it's value. When I sold my Tent trailer the one thing I did was make sure it was spotless, this was easy because I always did a good cleaning after every trip. It was 11 years old but the first person who looked at it bought it for the asking price. he lady said it was the cleanest trailer they had looked at and some that were many years younger looked very bad. Everyone else that looked at it wanted it and made the same comment of how clean it was. Good maintenance now equals top dollars when you buy that new Outback or SOB.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Me too. Every trip.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

A good wax at the beginning of the season, a good wash and clean after a road trip, and making sure we check the tire pressure, torque the bolts, check the plumbing fittings, etc. Makes for a wonderful trip next time. We call it maintainence... needs to be done!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Clean, Clean Clean!! Even tire shine!!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

A clean TT and a clean TV....You only get one shot at a first impression. And yes, that does include the tire shine.









Kirk


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't worry about your obsession. When you pay as much as we do for these vacation homes, you SHOULD take care of them. I also believe that if you keep the tire shine on the tires and keep the rubber lubricated maybe you will not have the problems some people have with sidewall cracking. I don't care if anyone thinks that we are obsessive. We sold our first trailer and never lost a dime because of it.

Darlene


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

No what is bad is cleaning while camping. (this is me) my kids are waiting for me outside to go to the pool or playground and I am in the camper cleaning counter tops, caninets and bathroom. I sweep the floors a hundred times a day. My kids say I have O.C.D. Even worse I am known for throwing away all the plates and cups before the kids are even done eating. Oh well


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Allsixofus said:


> My DW thinks I am nuts... following what will likely be the last long camping trip of the season we conducted a full clean inside and out... much like when I clean the car... I always "tire shine" the tires on the camper... pls tell me that I am not the only obsessed person out there....
> 
> Scott


We do a full clean inside and out after each trip......one thing I like about the Roo is there is no wood to polish. We had a 1996 Chalet( looks like an A-liner) when we let our DD and her family have it last year it looked brand new inside & out....after each trip I always washed it inside with murphs oil soap and put lemon oil on all the cabnets and everything that looked like wood. Now with the Roo all I have to do is Wash everything and lemon oil the trim on the queen slide. Everything inside the Roo is so easy to clean. It is a joy........while camping I just sweep keep cabnets wiped off to use ,make the bed and get outside. No you are not nuts just protecting a very valueable rolling house.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I always vaccum (floors, cabinets, shower) and dust anyting I can find upon return - I travel with Labs







so I make sure all hair and everything is up and out. Wash all the stuff belonging in the camper right away so they can be returned. Otherwise, my anal retentive DH takes care of all the outside stuff (over, and over, and over). I believe in maintaince, but obsession is for DH. If TT will be stored longer then a month or two, it gets even a better 409/fantastic cleaning and I have only owned my camper a month and 1/2. but it is good practice to keep up as I am known to get lazy (but that is me and I have been fighting a flu since we have owned it).


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I normally clean everything inside before I leave the campground, while I have full hookups, bag laundry, etc., and sit it at the doorway of the TT or right inside the front BR. That way, all I have to do is tote in stuff, and clean the exterior, which sadly falls to the wayside in incliment weather or extreme heat/cold. Luckily, I have located a place that details the outside, and will be doing periodic complete outside details to protect the outside, and I can manage to keep some of it done myself. 
Darlene


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Shouldn't that OBsessed?









I'm the same way. I clean the entire bathroom and the kitchen counters & sink before we leave the campground, then when we get home I vacuum the floors & wash them. While I'm doing that the sheets, towels etc. are in the washing machine, and when they're done they go right back in the OB. Then I re-make all the beds so we're ready to go the next time.

I don't think it's obsessive (I mean OBsessive) to do all this. I think it's called "pride of ownership".

Cheryl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree with Cheryl - Pride of Ownership! We just traded in our '06 25rss and got top dollar for it from our dealer (that would be Retail $$, NOT Wholesale$$!). And now, as the dealer expected, they have re-sold it within 1 week! All this because of my OUR OBsession and Pride of Ownership! We've all paid good money for our toy and it pays to take care of it (feels better to look at and 'live' in, too) We do this with our home, we did this with the 1st TT, and we'll do the same with the new one for as long as we own her (which, by all indications, will be for quite awhile)!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

OK... I have to ask.... you do this EVERY time you camp? I mean REALLY? We camp almost every weekend and while we do dump tanks, rinse out all of the sinks, sweep the floors and wipe off all of the counter tops, we do not clean the entire rolling house EVERY time we use it. I do make sure I stop once a month, give her a bath, vacuum her out and do a good scrub on the floors and cabinets..... is that enough or should I really be doing this every time she goes out? Am I not OBsessed enough?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK... I have to ask.... you do this EVERY time you camp? I mean REALLY? We camp almost every weekend and while we do dump tanks, rinse out all of the sinks, sweep the floors and wipe off all of the counter tops, we do not clean the entire rolling house EVERY time we use it. I do make sure I stop once a month, give her a bath, vacuum her out and do a good scrub on the floors and cabinets..... is that enough or should I really be doing this every time she goes out? Am I not OBsessed enough?


Degree of OBsession is DEFINATELY a personal matter!

and....yes - we do this every trip _BUT _we don't go out every weekend!!! This Fall, we WILL be out 4 of 5 back-to-back wknds. I will clean, sweep, wipe down & clean out the interior but, other than tank emptying and basic tire checks/lug tightenting, I don't expect we will do much, if anything, with the exterior until we get home from the last trip.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I think thats awsome, I use tire shine as well, I scrub my roof and treat it at min. 2 times a year. When I use tire shine I do the entire tire w/ exception of tread and I have done that some. Dont forget to use the shine on spare. Ok here goes a good one (I'm laughing cause I can imagine what you are all going to think of this one) I even clean my propane bottles and hitch.(How many eyes just rolled?) But hey I want it to look new as long as possible as Im sure most of us VERY PROUD Outbacker's do. Oh and dont forget to scrub you lil gutters clean too. Wow what a great website. So anyway get out there and clean those Outback's and goto the lake cause it will be time to winterize sooner than we realize. Take Care All


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK... I have to ask.... you do this EVERY time you camp? I mean REALLY? We camp almost every weekend and while we do dump tanks, rinse out all of the sinks, sweep the floors and wipe off all of the counter tops, we do not clean the entire rolling house EVERY time we use it. I do make sure I stop once a month, give her a bath, vacuum her out and do a good scrub on the floors and cabinets..... is that enough or should I really be doing this every time she goes out? Am I not OBsessed enough?


Yep, I really do this every time we camp; however we are not lucky enough to be able to camp every weekend. (I wish!!) We've only been able to get out a couple times a month since May. I don't know if I'd do it to the same extent if we went out every weekend.

Oh, and I don't clean the outside of the OB every time we go out. I've only done it twice all summer. Soon it will be time to winterize...this is Alberta after all...and then the outside will get a good cleaning before the snow flies.

Cheryl


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Only got to wash it every other trip this year with the little ones. However, when we do long trips, I clean the front cap a couple times during the trip to reduce the bug mess.








Haven't done it with the OB yet, but the waterless cleaner and dryer sheets are already packed. That and a little water and the OB stays relatively clean on the road.


----------

